

Developer Economics 2012 survey - michalisp
http://www.visionmobile.com/survey

======
fifteen3
Seriously, I was more than willing to complete this survey until I got through
the first 6 questions and saw that my percentage complete was only 10%.
Rethink your survey and reduce the number of questions because filling out the
answers to potentially 60 questions is not how I wish to spend my time. I am
not everyone but I am sure there are a few people just like me, that passed or
bailed half way through your survey because of how long it is.

~~~
MatosKap
Hey there - we realise that there are a lot of questions in the survey (about
30, actually), but since we investigate most of the key topics and challenges
for developers today, there's a lot of ground to cover. Check out the end
result from last year's survey - www.DeveloperEconomics.com (free download)

